# UK Vapemail Ban



## Hooked (29/3/21)

DHL UK is getting in on the act now too. (For UPS shipping in the USA see this thread.)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-03-29_uk-s-vapemail-ban.html

"... A number of vapers have been complaining over the last weekend of packages being opened, returned, or refused to be accepted for shipping by DHL. Planet of the Vapes looked at the conditions of service and contacted DHL UK.

*What you can’t send with DHL*
DHL says: “Please note that the prohibited items listed below apply to parcels being sent from and within the United Kingdom. For international carriage there may be additional prohibited items specified by the country of destination.”

“The following items will NOT be accepted for carriage by DHL. Shipment of any prohibited item(s) shall be considered a material breach of our Terms and Conditions of Carriage and DHL shall hold no liability for any prohibited item(s), which are subsequently damaged or lost whilst in our control. You shall remain fully liable to DHL for any losses caused to DHL as a consequence of your shipping of a Prohibited Item in accordance with our Terms and Conditions of Carriage.”

And, listed under “Alcohol, cigarettes and narcotics” is:

Electronic cigarettes and pipes, e-hookahs, e-cigars and vape pens
including any device that, through an aerosolised solution, delivers nicotine, flavour, or any other inhalable substance(5)
We sought clarification from DHL and asked them if vape products are now banned for shipments within the UK and what the justification was for this.

We informed DHL that the UK government fully supports vaping as a safer alternative to smoking, and that the evidence from Public health England(6), the Royal College of GPs and Cancer Research UK(7), and the NHS(8) is overwhelming.

DHL refused to provide an official statement, but someone who wished to remain non-attributable confirmed that the ban applies to all UK consumers trying to send vape related products on an ad-hoc basis. At this moment in time, it appears business account holders will remain unaffected..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)

My take is that DHL and and other couriers are being pressurized from the ''outside'' to stop shipping vape items or..... [ losing licences or losing big customers etc ]

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (29/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> My take is that DHL and and other couriers are being pressurized from the ''outside'' to stop shipping vape items or..... [ losing licences or losing big customers etc ]



Good point @ARYANTO and a lot of money must be exchanging hands to make up for the business that the couriers are losing.
And who is behind it? Let's just say that it's not just a little stinkie, but a huge smokescreen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/3/21)

The iQos must not be selling well so a little help is needed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

